# Niech ta noc nie kończy się



## smarc

Hi, I'd like to know whats means in English or Spanish this song title:

Niech Ta Noc Nie Konczy Sie


----------



## jazyk

Que esta noche no termine.

Jazyk


----------



## Thomas1

May this night never end.

Welcome to the forums, btw. 



Tom

PS: it should read: _Niech ta noc nie kończy się _(regardless of the artist's spelling).


----------



## AguAmor

smarc said:


> Hi, I'd like to know whats means in English or Spanish this song title:
> 
> Niech Ta Noc Nie Konczy Sie



¡Hola!
_Qué no acabe nunca ésta noche._

(Literalmente no tiene el, qué...Pero, concidero que sería la mejor traducción. Porque si no quedaría solamente, _No acabe nunca ésta noch_e...Y no suena tan bien en español   )

Saludos


----------



## PawelBierut

Me parece *AguAmor *que en este caso _'que' _no debe llevar acento... de lo que sé sólo se pone el acento si se trata de preguntas.

Y otra cosa... El nombre de la cansión de la pregunta de smarc no contiene la palabra _nunca _(_pl. nigdy_) --> entonces la respuesta debe ser la siguiente: _Que no acabe ésta noche._

Saludos.


----------



## AguAmor

PawelBierut said:


> Me parece *AguAmor *que en este caso _'que' _no debe llevar acento... de lo que sé sólo se pone el acento si se trata de preguntas.
> 
> Y otra cosa... El nombre de la cansión de la pregunta de smarc no contiene la palabra _nunca _(_pl. nigdy_) --> entonces la respuesta debe ser la siguiente: _Que no acabe ésta noche._
> 
> Saludos.



¡Qué razón tienes!
Confundí el niech con nigdy... 
Me parece que podría ser: ¡Qué no acabe ésta noche! (Para que sea más enfático)

Por otro lado, efectivamente, se escribe qué (con tilde) cuando se usa en forma interrogativa. Y, también, en las exclamativas.
¿Qué debo hacer para aprobar el curso? y ¡Qué dientes tan grandes tienes! En ambos casos es correcto el, qué. Pero hay expresiones que, sin incluir signos de interrogación o exclamación, siguen siendo formas interrogativas o exclamativas. Generalmente son expresiones que, con ligeros cambios, podrían ser preguntas o exclamaciones en toda la regla: 
Dime qué quieres hacer, Ella tiene un no sé qué, Mira qué bellos ojos.

Cuando entro al foro de wordreference puedo leer: _Qué bueno tenerte aquí, AguAmor_ 
(Sin signos de admiración o exclamación) 

_(Canción)_ 

Buenas noches desde México.


----------



## PawelBierut

OK --> gracias por la explicación.


----------



## Kotbury

AguAmor said:


> ¡Hola!
> _Qué no acabe nunca ésta noche._
> 
> (Literalmente no tiene el, qué...Pero, considero que sería la mejor traducción. Porque si no quedaría solamente, _No acabe nunca esta noch_e...Y no suena tan bien en español  )
> 
> Saludos


 
¡Hola!
No quiero parecer una pesada, supongo que simplemente ha sido un lapsus ortográfico.
Un saludo.


----------

